# VA lawyer corpus christi



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Wrote a long detailed message that disappeared so here is the short and sweet. I need a lawyer to help me with my claim in Corpus Christi, Tx. Anyone you recommend or steer clear from? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Call the local newspaper or tv station. They usually have reporters that handle stuff like this to expose folks not doing their jobs.


----------



## just_cruisin (Feb 19, 2019)

Have you tried the free options through Veterans Service Organizations (VSOâ€™s) ? They have people trained to file and monitor the progress of your claim.

VFW and Texas Veterans Commission are some of the big ones. TVC has offices in Corpus.


----------



## GetBent361 (Jun 22, 2020)

Yes. I moved recently and the last person was a lot of help but the VA has been throwing up road blocks left and right and Iâ€™m tired of it. Been working on it since 2012. Without going into details I am looking to just pay someone to help me now, and I am aware of what they charge but something is better than nothing at this point.


----------



## rancher (Mar 27, 2013)

Had a good friend in Houston used the Berry Law Firm. They are located in Lincoln Nebraska but they represent all over the U.S. He was well pleased here is their link.

https://ptsdlawyers.com/


----------

